# LGB over-rail clamps



## bobnfrances (Jan 27, 2016)

I am trying to find the LGB part number for over-rail clamps & where to purchase them online.
Thanks


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I know that you're new but there are answers to this in the other threads you started.


----------

